#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Kan het nog gekker?

## theo

Hallo.
Hebben jullie ook al eens zoiets meegemaakt?
Heb mijn boxen verhuurd 2.5 week.
Het zijn altec boxen waar een altec driver en een ev 12 inch speaker in zit.
Ze functioneerden prima ook toen ze terug kwamen.
Gister weer effe aan de amp voor testje vond ze wel erg slecht klinken dacht aan opgeblazen,filter, driver stuk of iets dergelijks.
Maak ze open en tot mijn schrik ev 12 inchers verdwenen en vervangen door dap audio mb 12(advies 22euro incl de btw).
Het moet niet gekker worden.

----------


## sis

Wablief, dit meen je toch niet  :EEK!:  
Hopelijk weet je het adres van de huurders en dan nog ...
Zij kunnen zeggen dat er dap in zat !!!
Een oplossing zou kunnen zijn om alles te verzegelen met wax of zoiets 
Waar gaan we nu naar toe , jonge, jonge toch .
Allei veel succes gewenst  :Wink:  
sis

----------


## AH

Heb zo iets vroeger gehad met een Splinter nieuwe 12x 1kw par 64 licht set,
set kwam terug met andermerk oude lampen er in.

----------


## luc2366

> Hallo.
> Hebben jullie ook al eens zoiets meegemaakt?
> Heb mijn boxen verhuurd 2.5 week.
> Het zijn altec boxen waar een altec driver en een ev 12 inch speaker in zit.
> Ze functioneerden prima ook toen ze terug kwamen.
> Gister weer effe aan de amp voor testje vond ze wel erg slecht klinken dacht aan opgeblazen,filter, driver stuk of iets dergelijks.
> Maak ze open en tot mijn schrik ev 12 inchers verdwenen en vervangen door dap audio mb 12(advies 22euro incl de btw).
> Het moet niet gekker worden.



 :Confused:  
innige deelneming 

... vrees idd dat je hier niets kan tegen beginnen  :Mad:

----------


## neeltje

niets tegen kan beginnen? Je kan beginnen met die mensen even onder 4 ogen te vragen hoe het zit, en als zij niets toegeven kan je hun signalement laten rondgaan langs alle DiscoBar-boeren in de buurt, zodat ze nooit in hun leven zelfs nog maar iets kunnen bijhuren. Zo moeilijk is dat toch niet. Als je daarmee dreigt zien zij hun grote DiscoBar-toekomst in rook opgaan, dus dat werkt meestal vrij goed.

----------


## Hansound

Wij hebben helaas hetzelfde meegemaakt,  waren 18 inch subs met de L18P300 erin,  kwamen terug met blikken dap speakers van 2 kg per stuk.
We hebben nooit kunnen achterhalen wie dat heeft gedaan, want die kasten hebben een tijdje rondgezworven bij verschillende bands.

Ook een van de redenen dat we bijna niets meer los verhuren,   altijd wel wat met je apparatuur als je het terugkrijgt. :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Wat ik mij dan afvraag, kun je niets doen om iets dergelijks te voorkomen (uiteraard wordt achteraf iets doen lastig)? Waar ik zelf aan zat te denken is een soort van verzegeling. Als het materiaal terug komt en het zegel is stuk, is dat meteen zichtbaar.
Op de geluidskarren op school zitten trouwens hele speciale inbusbouten, zodat niemand de apparatuur eruit kan schroeven. Dit zijn niet van de 6-hoekige bekende vorm, maar een ster-vorm. Volgens mij moet je hiervoor echt naar een speciaalzaak om eraan te kunnen komen en volgens mij zijn er maar weinig mensen die ze standaard hebben liggen.

Nog meer ideeën? Wellicht dat we elkaar verder kunnen helpen voor in de toekomst.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Dit zijn niet van de 6-hoekige bekende vorm, maar een ster-vorm. Volgens mij moet je hiervoor echt naar een speciaalzaak om eraan te kunnen komen en volgens mij zijn er maar weinig mensen die ze standaard hebben liggen.



Zo te horen Torx. Lijkt 'ie hierop? Klik


Zit hier standaard in de toolcase.


Ontopic: Ik wou in ieder geval zeggen, dat ik dit te belachelijk voor woorden vind, elkaar op dit soort manieren te bestelen...

En ja wat kun je er tegen doen... Staalkabel door de basket van je speaker doen met een hangslot erop?  :Big Grin: 


Groeten Hugo

----------


## laserguy

Bouten en moeren verzegelen met zegellak. In de verhuurovereenkomst zetten dat als de zegellak verbroken is de klant alle financiële verantwoordelijkheid op zich neemt voor eventuele wijzigingen waarbij het recht om de wijzigingen te bepalen volledig aan de verhuurder is?

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

AED Rent heet ook op heel veel apparatuur een zogenaamde Waranty Seal zitten. Een stikker over 2 oppervlakken die je uit elkaar kan halen. Stikker stuk ? dan is het open geweest en heb je n probleem.

----------


## SPS

> AED Rent heet ook op heel veel apparatuur een zogenaamde Waranty Seal zitten. Een stikker over 2 oppervlakken die je uit elkaar kan halen. Stikker stuk ? dan is het open geweest en heb je n probleem.



Lijkt mij nog niet afdoende. Stickers kun je meestal met een fohn er goed afhalen en weer terugplakken  :EEK!:  

Het moet toch niet gekker worden toch???????????????//

Paul

----------


## Hansound

Het word nog leuker als je denkt een paar subjes te verkopen, en die klant neemt de kastjes mee , denkend dat er een RCF speaker in zit, en als ie thuis de boel openschroeft komt ie die blikken dingen tegen. :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Het blijft een moeilijk fenomeen en zal niet waterdicht zijn. Wat je zou kunnen proberen als de speakers terug gebracht worden ze te testen in het bijzijn van de klant.

Ik verhuur incidenteel en dan wel op de manier dat ik het breng en aansluit, en aan het einde van de avond weer ophaal en afbreek. Veelal hoor ik het dan nog spelen als ik kom.

Ja, wijze raad is duur, maar gewoon vragen aan de toenmalige huurder staat natuurlijk vrij. Bewijzen kun je dan nog niks als hij het ontkent, maar zijn reactie geeft je natuurlijk wel informatie.

Had jij dit nog afgetimmerd via verhuur voorwaarden of bepalingen?

----------


## Hansound

Je kasten verzegelen en dit opnemen in de verhuurvoorwaarden,  is redelijk idee.

Zelf DAP-audio in de verhuur doen, en dan hopen dat er een set terug komt met betere speakers erin,    dat zal een poosje duren. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Turboke

We hebben hetzelfde meegemaakt met ART-300 er zaten nadien JB systems 12" in

----------


## Mark-LED

Hier heb ik zelfs nog nooit aan gedacht, laat staan meegemaakt.

Maar wel goed dat ik het weet, speakers gaan binnenkort even open zodat we ze kunnen merken (beetje kaarsenvet over het chassis en de kast zelf laten lopen), zo kan in ieder aangetoond worden dat er gekloot is met de speakers.

Misschien de kast optisch merken, dus hetzelfde principe met kaarsenvet maar dan op de schroeven van de grill. Als dat eraf is op alle schroeven geeft dat ook aanleiding tot een check.

Nog maar eens goed overdenken, maar als dit meer gaat gebeuren dan moeten we ons hier ook tegen 'wapennen'.

----------


## Hansound

Pas op dat je je boxen niet in fik steekt met dat kaarsvet :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## DJ nn

als jij erin slaagt om degelijke speakers op te fikken met kaarsvet vraag ik mij af wat voor materiaal er gebruikt is ...

je kan best kaarsvet op je hand laten lopen zonder wonden te krijgen (hooguit heeeel klein beetje verbrand)

dus als hout/plastic al zo snel brand ...

misschien moet er maar eens naar een profecionele oplossing gezocht worden ? (kaarsvet, oké, maar is ook niet mooi ... en wat als het 35° is ? dan kan het er beginnen aflopen ...)

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## driesmees

Het probleem met het kaarsvet is volgens mij dat de 'dief' het ook heel makkelijk kan nadoen hé, die kan ook gewoon een kaars laten uitlopen over je speakers...
Misschien moeten we eens stoppen met vijzen en bouten te gebruiken, en alles gewoon in elkaar lijmen met Tec7 ?

----------


## @lex

> Op de geluidskarren op school zitten trouwens hele speciale inbusbouten, zodat niemand de apparatuur eruit kan schroeven. Dit zijn niet van de 6-hoekige bekende vorm, maar een ster-vorm. Volgens mij moet je hiervoor echt naar een speciaalzaak om eraan te kunnen komen en volgens mij zijn er maar weinig mensen die ze standaard hebben liggen.



Dit is idd een teveel voorkomende bout. Een variant op de torx is de torx met een lock in het midden. Dit palletje vereist een gat in het midden van de torx-sleutel. Maar exotischer bestaat ook. Kruiskopbouten met drie ipv vier 'vleugels' en sleufschroeven met in het midden een bobbel (zodat je ook je schroevendraaier met een vijl moet bewerken). Ook vier- en vijfkante inbusbouten of torx met vijkante ster ipv zes.
Bedenk dat hoe langer je naar de bout en het bijpassend gereedschap moet zoeken, hoe langer je 'tegenstander' er naar moet zoeken.

Wat rigoureuzer: flesje loctite kopen en een of meerdere bouten ermee fixeren. Nadeel is dat drivers reconen of vervangen erg lastig wordt...

Als je toch moet reconen of vervangen maakt het dus ook niet uit als dat met de slijptol gebeurt. Je kunt dus ook een bout aan de spreekstoel vastlassen... Nadeel is dat je andere drivers goed voor de vonken moet beschermen en als je filter kapot gaat zal je de driver die je gelast hebt heel goed moeten beschermen om het membraan niet te verwoesten...

@lex

----------


## ronny

Dat zijn wel al heel vergaande oplossingen :EEK!:  

Ik zou bouten proberen te merken met een verfstift en van het gedane werk een foto maken.  Zo weet jij precies welke bout op welke positie heeft vastgezeten en indien het merk verschoven is, heeft er iemand liggen prullen aan je kast.

Doe dit natuurlijk voor meerdere bouten bij een woofer/driver/kast, zo heb je altijd een referentie, want een bout kan natuurlijk ook lostrillen. Als je dan een foto van het geheel maakt, zet er dan natuurlijk ook datum bij en wie dat die kast gemerkt heeft. 

Moet je reconen of iets vervangen, geen probleem. Voer de werken uit en merk opnieuw, eventueel bij andere bouten nu en maak opnieuw een foto met bijbehorende beschrijving.

Enja je kan nu gaan moeilijk doen. Die foto's kan je nooit als bewijs gebruiken, want de klant kan beweren dat die achteraf gemaakt zijn. Maar deze zaak is sowieso moeilijk om enig bewijs te kunnen leveren. 
Je hebt in dit geval wel iets om je klant mee te confronteren. Indien deze echt iets gedaan heeft, zal er altijd wel een moment komen dat deze het heet krijgt onder zijn ... :Wink:  

Verder is het ook belangrijk van serienummers en dergelijke zeer goed bij te houden. Dit lijkt heel belachelijk, maar als er ooit materiaal gestolen wordt, dan is de enigste manier om het terug te krijgen, een bewijs leveren dat het van jou is! Dit kan alleen maar door een seriennummer/factuur/aankoopbewijs!!!  

Ze hebben op de plaats waar ik werk al regelmatig microfoons gestolen. Probeer die maar eens terug te krijgen, ook al heb je een dader waarbij je de microfoons terug vind! Een microfoon heeft namelijk geen serienummer :Wink:  Je kan natuurlijk wel een factuur laten zien, welke bewijst dat jij idd van die microfoons hebt, maar wie zegt dat die microfoons van jou zijn?
Dus als het op gestolen waar aankomt ben je heel dikwijls de pineut.
Je moet altijd kunnen bewijzen dat het materiaal, ook al vind je het terug, van jou is.

Trouwens als ze ooit kabels van je pikken, hoe ga je bewijzen dat die van jou zijn?  Zeer leuke materie als je daar over begint na te denken!

Alle dit zijn mijn ervaringen tot nu toe als free lance technieker bij verschillende bedrijven...

mvg
ronny

----------


## Watt Xtra

kasten en behuizingen kun je idd het beste beveiligen met een speciale schroef, moer!! Is hetzelfde principe wat wordt gebruikt bij lichtmetalen velgen. Dan is bij het retour komen van je spullen alleen noodzakelijk om alles even te testen op gebreken, stukken en te bekijken of de schroeven enin zitten. Het merken van een dergelijke schroef is daarbij ook een goede optie, de koppen van schroeven voorzien van een kleurtje werkt dan erg goed, knap iemand die de behuizing openkrijgt zonder dat te zien is aan de schroef dat deze is beschadigd. 

Elke keer controleren van je spullen sluit uit dat een vorige huurder het "kunstje" heeft geflikt, dus niet direct doorverhuren zonder dat je het zelf hebt gecontroleerd is daarbij de enige oplossing. Ontkend de dader dan nog, dan werkt in mijn ogen alleen de harde hand.

----------


## som

zelfs al weet je voor jezelf dat er onderdelen gewisseld zijn hoe wil je dat gaan bewijzen?
als een @#%$$& klant volhoudt dat hij het zo heeft meegekregen ben je verloren. :Mad:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Ben het met Som eens, echter wij hebben ooit onze oude speakers gemerkt, gewoon met een verzegelingszegel, echter niet aan de buitenkant maar aan de binnenkant van het deurtje (onderdelen kon je vanuit de binnenkant er uit halen via een deurtje aan de achterkant van de kast, de gril zat vast in de kast).
We haalde eerst het handvat er uit, arm er doorheen, verzegelingzegel op de naad en daarna het handvat er weer in. 

echter 1 nadeel: je kan het niet controleren :Big Grin:

----------


## All-round Sound

Hallo,

dit zet me weer aan het denken 
ik ben indertijd ook een 8 tal SA 15" monitor speakers kwijt geraakt
met de bijhorende 1" drivers

ik heb toen gewoon het frond met het bescherm rooster doormiddel van een draadzegel en een vies kleurtje nagellak vezegeld
een koperdraadje of staaldraadje van 0,5 mm door de oogjes halen twisten en aflakken 

zie je altijd in 1 oog opslag of de roosters er af zijn geweest 
wijs de klant er ook op laat het eventueel zien 
en neem het in de verhuur voorwaarden op ! !

ik heb er nu PHL [ B38-5020 ] ingezet met B&C drivers [ DE 250 ]
klinken nog beter dan orgineel 
maar ik moet er niet aan denken dat ze dit setje eruit halen 
vervanging koste toen ruim 5300,- 
zonder de ergenis van mij , de uren reiskosten , huren van andere monitoren en een hele boze en teleurgestelde klant

maar ik had wel een setje waardeloze troep erbij MERK onbekend
klonk wel redelijk maar alleen op heel laag vermogen [5 watt ofzo ]

m.v.g.
Luke 
====================================
sub moet je voelen 
de LABjes deden het gister weer lekker

----------


## jans

Leuk en aardig die opmerkingen over speciale boutgaten maar het gereedschap ervoor is gewoon te koop, soms zelfs bij de hobby bouwmarkt.
Of ik een oplossing heb? Neen, hellaas. Als iemand echt je luidsprekers wil huren om zodoende goedkoop aan onderdelen te komen dan hou je ze denk ik niet tegen.

----------


## Watt Xtra

ben ik tot nu toe dus nog echt een Boer, wat de boer niet kent dat fret hij niet!!.

Of ook wel, ken ik de klant niet, dan ga ik mee opbouwen, bedienen en afbreken. maar ik blijf erbij, eigen tech?? geen probleem maar ik hou hem in de gaten.
Losse verhuur van een setje monitoren of dergelijke doe ik dus alleen aan "bekenden", komt er iemand die ik niet ken, dan verkoop ik dus nee. Het hele "gez**k" is het me gewoonweg nog niet waard als het wel een keer foutgaat.

maar het wordt er allemaal niet leuker op zo.. moeten straks al een waakhond aan het amprack schroeven... :Big Grin:

----------


## Hansound

> ben ik tot nu toe dus nog echt een Boer, wat de boer niet kent dat fret hij niet!!.
> 
> Of ook wel, ken ik de klant niet, dan ga ik mee opbouwen, bedienen en afbreken. maar ik blijf erbij, eigen tech?? geen probleem maar ik hou hem in de gaten.
> Losse verhuur van een setje monitoren of dergelijke doe ik dus alleen aan "bekenden", komt er iemand die ik niet ken, dan verkoop ik dus nee. Het hele "gez**k" is het me gewoonweg nog niet waard als het wel een keer foutgaat.
> 
> maar het wordt er allemaal niet leuker op zo.. moeten straks al een waakhond aan het amprack schroeven...



Het probleem is natuurlijk dat je je sets toch wilt verhuren, want daar verdien je je geld mee, en als je bij elk setje een mannetje mee moet sturen dan houd je er weer niets aan over.
Dit is echt een irritant probleem, een goede controle van alle verhuurde spulletjes is toch echt wel nodig, :Mad:

----------


## Watt Xtra

wanneer je het een en ander duidelijk maakt en ook daadwerkelijk kan hard maken dat het wel degelijk wat toevoegt voor de huurder dan wordt dit extra wel bijbetaald hoor. Ik heb trouwens vele positieve reacties dat ik meega opbouwen, afbreken. 
Ik heet niets voor niets watt-xtra!!  :Smile: 

Nee maar zonder gekkigheid. Ik ben voornamelijk actief met bandjes die niet echt bekend zijn of vooral regionaal optreden. Voordeel voor deze jongens, het scheelt hun vaak de huur van een bus of aanhanger en hebben de spullen dan ook klaar staan en moeten na het optreden niet het geheel ook nog eens afbreken. De meeste doen het hier als hobby en met de service die ik erbij lever wordt die hobby alleen maar versterkt. Na het optreden de gitaar in de bus en bierdrinken met het publiek. Een mooier leven als muzikant in het weekend kun je je toch niet voorstellen?

Bij bedrijfsactiviteiten ben ik er altijd bij met opbouwen, afbreken. Aan discojongens verhuur ik gewoonweg niet meer.. uitsluitend in het bijzijn van mij of een tech van mij. Heb er gewoon teveel slechte ervaringen mee. de pijngrens van het gehoor vam vele van deze gasten is gewoon zoek.

Voordeel hiervan is dat ik mn spullen netjes en heel hou. En ik wordt ook regelmatig gebeld omdat ze weten dat er bij ons iemand meegaat. Misschien worden alle uren niet voor de 100% betaald maar de voordelen die het mij opleveren staan zeker in verhouding als het feit dat ik anders dus wel dure reparaties en ander ongein zou hebben.

----------


## All-round Sound

Hallo WATT XTRA,
en Ronald,

ik begrijp heel goed wat WATT X bedoeld
maar voor Hansound is het inderdaad niet te doen 
als je inderdaad voor elke set een eigen mannetje erbij moet hebben 

maar ook ik ervaar de voordelen van een eigen mannetje erbij 
Watt xra omschreef het al 

maar disco setjes gaan met een bekende zonder meer zo mee
maar alles verzegeld en afgeregeld 

maar mijn motto 
bij verhuur 
*SLOPEN IS KOPEN* 

en de verzegeling werkt echt evenals een subgain [ doet echt wonderen ]

m.v.g.
Luke 
===================================
sub moet je voelen

----------


## DJ nn

of zo een of andere "exotisch" vijs/bout erin met in de kop een druppel van bvb: nagellak, lijm, ...
als dit beschadigd is alles open gooien om  te checken.
en als het beschadigd is gewoon nieuwe vijs/bout erin.

als ze dan met de inhoud knoeien hebben ze al veel werk gehad om alles te zoeken

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## theo

Hallo,
Heb de originele altec EV luidsprekers terug.
Ze hadden ze vervangen omdat ze Ja inderdaad opgeblazen zijn.
MIjn versterker hadden ze op hun subs gezet en hun versterker op mijn toppen.
Omdat mijn versterker zwaarder was.
Hun oeroude yamaha wist niet dat ze zo oud nog bestonden volledig in de clip. eindtorren eruit gelijkstroom op de speakers en jawel rook.
Ze dachten t goed opgelost te hebben door nieuwe speakers erin te zetten.
Opzich goede gedachte maar de verkeerde speakers.
Ps. Ze vinden t geen probleem schade word betaald.

----------


## jens

nou fijn dat het is opgelost maar kom op....

hoe haal je het in het hooft ....je moet toch wel  heel dom zijn,  dat je dap, in de speakers  van een ander gaat zetten als ze stuk gaan....

zo ie zo als dr iets stuk gaat en je meld het geen eens.....dat vind ik al vrij belachelijk

bij mij zouden het ineens hele dure speakers worden op een bonnetje....+ de uren die je eraan heb besteed om het allemaal uit te zoeken en de hele bende

het is dat jij dr mee komt maar anders....

iig fijn  dat dit op het forum ter sprake is gekomen 
 ik was er zelf nooit opgekomen

weer iets om op te letten  :Smile:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Wat ik hier doe is gebruik maken van zogenaamde loodjes. ongeveer wat ook op de elektriciteitsmeter zit.

een gevlochten touwtje met staaldraad erin welke aan 1 zijde een soort platte kraal met een gat erin heeft.

je boort een gat door je app en het 19"paneel, de speaker en de behuizing enz enz, haalt het touwtje erdoor, rond en door het gat van de kraal. nu vastknijpen en het kan never nooit meer los.
wanneer deze gebroken is gaat de bel luiden.

opgenomen in alg voorwaarden slechts 1 belangrijk ding:

Zorgen dat de mensen van de aanname ALTIJD alle zegels checken.
Nu is dat bij ons niet zo'n probleem omdat altijd alles wordt gecheckt en gereinigd wanneer het in het magazijn retour komt, maar dit checken is het enige zwakke punt

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Mmmm

ik zou echt loeiheet pissed geworden zijn, wel fijn om te horen dat men het achteraf gemeld heeft. In mijn ogen dan wel weer te laat. 

Zoals sommige het al gezegd hebben doen wij aan incidentele verhuur en dan ook alleen aan klanten die wij goed kennen. 

Andere situaties bouwen en breken we zelf. Helaas is geen enkel schade geval waterdicht.. zelfs niet met getekende voorwaarden...

----------


## voederbietel

ik dacht al ha fijn weer een meeting :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maar nou gaat het weer niet door :Frown:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

